# Belt squats



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

How many of you do these? I find that the bar can be quite uncomfotable on my back and shoulders so find these way more comfotable


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Never seen this before. You wouldn't be able to go very deep, would you? Looks more like a supporting exercise, rather than a substitute for squats.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeh it's easier on the lower back mate. I get a bit of a bad back sometimes from posture so it helps straighten out a bit. Plus I work out at home and dont have a squat rack so I improvise a bit. You can go as deep as you like if your elevated


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

think these would be better for the girlys and the toning/high reps exercise etc

I think most men with a few months of solid training and nutrition are going to get up to 100kg for 5-10 reps at least..Can you imagine that belt having 100kgs on it?If it didn't snap (which it probs would) the leather would be ripping into your skin !

Leave it for the dipping and pull-ups me thinks...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

As above, good for a warm up or for finishing off legs after a full leg session but fvck climbing up there with over 100kg of plates that close to my knackers.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I can get 80 on mine plus another 20kg on the bar so it's all the same to me. Personal preference.


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> As above, good for a warm up or for finishing off legs after a full leg session but fvck climbing up there with over 100kg of plates that close to my knackers.


pfff imagine that.. 4-6 20kg plates smashing together...IF you hanging a bit low that day and your belts done up tight your in trouble! lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Terry Hollands did these when he had a bicep/shoulder operation - while they are not a substitute for squats they are an alternative if one is injured.

Ultimately though I belive you should be toughening up and getting use to the weight across your back - post a vid if you like and wecan try to discern the reason for discomfort.

As an alternative I would suggest barbell hack squats, full cleans, Romanian & straight leg deadlifts & zercher squats

You could also try the Bulgarian split squat and pistol squats - whatever you can to stimulate the legs.

If you can get some sort of rack set up and are totally against squats perhaps think about a safety bar or doing front squats.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> Terry Hollands did these when he had a bicep/shoulder operation - while they are not a substitute for squats they are an alternative if one is injured.
> 
> Ultimately though I belive you should be toughening up and getting use to the weight across your back - post a vid if you like and wecan try to discern the reason for discomfort.
> 
> ...


Hwy cheers mate. I usually do hack squats but started to include belt squats a few weeks back. I suffer from rotator cuff problems so I try to limit anything that has to be held abouve to legs. Occasinal back pain form stupid **** when I was a kid gives me all sorts of problems when doing heavy squat so try to limit it as much as possible. Cheers for the advice fella


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Safety bar is a good idea..Takes the pressure away from lower back and no rc probs

On sale at strengthshop at the moment

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/olympic-safety-squat-bar.html


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Safety bar is a good idea..Takes the pressure away from lower back and no rc probs
> 
> On sale at strengthshop at the moment
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/olympic-safety-squat-bar.html


If I had that sort of money. Cheers


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Moonbeam said:


> If I had that sort of money. Cheers


I think there was a thread on this forum and someone made one using a normal barbell and some scaffold pole and clamps then added some padding.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

The Shredder said:


> pfff imagine that.. 4-6 20kg plates smashing together...IF you hanging a bit low that day and your belts done up tight your in trouble! lol


You can get belts made for this exercise that hold a barbell so you can lift as much as you like.

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/strength/ironmind-bars-squat-tools/ironmind-super-squats-hip-belt/prod_174.html

Bit expensive for what it is but you could make something similar using a normal lifting belt.


----------

